
The more bits you use, the more you pay”: Comcast CEO justifies data caps - mengjiang
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/12/the-more-bits-you-use-the-more-you-pay-comcast-ceo-explains-data-caps/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10704732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10704732)

